# Reparar / Mejorar transmisor



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola amigos foreros. Hace poco que me metí de lleno en el mundo de la radio fm.

Así que antes de seguir me presento me llamo Jose y me encanta este mundo, pero no tengo ni idea y por esta razón compre algo que no debí comprar, ya que me costo la friolera de 750€ que después de comprarlo y mirar por ese dinero podría haber comprado uno de marca.

Devido a mi ignorancia y las ganas que tenia compre un "emisor casero de marca blanca que vi en mil anuncios de un hombre que monta los kits en alcala de guadaira (sevilla) y los vende a precio de oro" con el cual me vendieron la moto, después de 4 meses funcionando la salida de 4w se me ha ido, a dejado de lucir la luz naranja de potencia.

Llevo tiempo mirando por el foro para ponerle un amplificador, pero no me atrevo porque no tengo analizadores ni nada de nada.

Que podría hacer para repararlo, o integrarle otro excitador con mas potencia de salida (entra 150w o 300w) no se que hacer si me pueden ayudar os daría mil gracias.

a ver si puedo solucionarlo sin tener que gastarme mucho mas dinero ya que me lo gasté en su dia.

Muchas gracias a todos y perdonad por el tocho.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

El equipo que compraste ¿ No posee garantía ?


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

Pues en eso estoy intentando localizar al tío.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

Sin marca
Sin modelo
Sin esquema
Sin mas datos

No se te puede contestar *nada*, salvo que otro usuario tenga el mismo equipo y pueda aportar algo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2014)

El PLL es un Verónica, una de sus últimas versiones, y al parecer el vendedor de ese equipo compró el kit desde su página para luego venderlo armado y funcionando (así le saca su buena ganancia de dinero). En la etapa de salida lleva el SD1127 o el MRF237. Podría ser reemplazado por ese mismo o por el 2SC1971 ya que tiene características similares, pero lo incómodo sería el encapsulado. 

Veo que hasta tiene encoder RDS ah? y el audio entra por coaxial de teflón... por ese lado el armado y la estética se ven bastante bien, no tengo nada que decir.

Antes que todo, que antena usó para echar a andar el equipo? midió la ROE en la antena? había mucha estática rodeando la antena? Hay que tener bastante cuidado, ya que sea el transmisor que sea, si no se le pone OJO a la antena la etapa final vuela enseguida, sin perdonar a nadie.

Una vez tuve una placa PLL  de 4W, similar a esa pero de fabricación hechiza (tuve que arreglarla porque me la vendieron para repararla)  y desde ahí no tuve dramas con él, salvo que es un poco costoso dejar a punto el PLL para que enganche a la primera.

También fíjese si el equipo tiene ''mute para RF'' en caso de que el PLL no enganche... el mío lo tenía y si se desenganchaba dejaba de tirar potencia.

Después de dejar la placa andando, me atreví a agregarle un amplificador. Usé el 2N6084 y me llegó a dar 20-25W con comodidad, bien ajustado. Sólo un watímetro es necesario para su ajuste, aunque lo ideal es tener además un analizador de espectro para cerciorarse que la señal de salida es lo suficientemente limpia como para no interferir otros servicios en las demás bandas. Mi experiencia con él fue buena, y logré sacarle sus 15 km sin problemas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-vhf-25-40w-2n6084-103006/


Me anoto para poder ayudar ante cualquier cosa... Saludos!


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

puff mucha tela pra mi, no tengo ni idea de electronica y no tengo medidores de roe ni nada. no se por donde meterle mano.

Estoy intentando subir el pdf con el esquema y los componentes y tal.

Cuanto tiene que estar alejado el misora de la antena en metros para que no se funda?

La antena es una GP y la tengo a unos 6 metros del emisor, encima del tejado de casa con su mastil


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

@joseluc Lastima la platica con ese clon, no lo digo por el Transmisor es uno de los mejores, pero que lastima que se lleven el crédito de otros y cobren esa cantidad de dinero, porque el PCB diagrama y todo muy bien explicado esta en varias web para armarlo gratis, por lo que veo el Transmisor es un clon casi exacto del PLL-PRO III IV HI-Gain, hubieras comprado el Kit Original te había salido muy económico, junto con el Stereo y el RDS + Fuente, si poco sabes electrónica te lo habían armado por un precio justo, manda reparar el PLL no le des mas vuelta o busca al que te estafo, que te de una nuevo Transmisor y con un mejor RDS porque el que tiene esta regular.












El PDF no lo puedes subir porque pesa 16M el Foro solo admite 5M.

http://www.gareth.net.nz/nrgdocs/Pro3_pll_1-4w.pdf



http://gbppr.dyndns.org/proj/lpfm/index.html


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2014)

El único GRAN problema es que el vendedor probablemente salga con la excusa de que la culpa la tuvo uno mismo porque hizo trabajar el transmisor con la antena desajustada, o simplemente, sin ella. Ya me pasó una vez cuando hice trabajar mi actual transmisor de 7W con carga fantasma correctamente instalada y de un momento a otro el driver (2SC3355) repentinamente falló y empezó a echar humo. El vendedor no quiso reponer mi dinero (estaba con boleta en mano) por más que le reclamé en su propio local y en el ente regulador (Sernac en Chile).

Tuve que resignarme a arreglarlo, y ahora está sacando 5W. Hasta ahora no he vuelto a tener ningún problema.


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

El vendedor me lleva dando largas todo el dia, el trasmisor funciona pero solo esta sacando 1w o menos de potencia y apenas llega a 600 metros de lejos, y la antena esta a bastante altura. Antes me llegaba a 30 o mas km de distancia.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

@joseluc ahí esta el complique y mas que es un clon va a ser dura tarea de que te respondan, el daño puede ser mínimo una soldadura fría o algún componente trabajando al 50%, prácticamente es un equipo hecho en casa, un familiar tiene uno de 10W y lo armo por si mismo, estos equipos hay que darles su mantenimiento y sin conocimiento se te ira otro presupuesto para ponerla a trabajar, busca mejor a alguien cercano que le de una mirada y con una caña le pagas, como te digo puede ser un falso contacto, porque si el daño fuese mayor no transmitiría ni a 1 metro.


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

Creo que estos son los transistores. En la imagen detallo un poco mas. donde podria comprar un transistor para poder sustituirlo o como podria reparar este pll.....  

Si molesto me lo dicen y dejo el tema, pero estoy muy muy perdido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2014)

joseluc dijo:


> Creo que estos son los transistores. En la imagen detallo un poco mas. donde podria comprar un transistor para poder sustituirlo o como podria reparar este pll......




http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

Se me olvido poner la imagen pordonen.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

joseluc dijo:


> Creo que estos son los transistores. En la imagen detallo un poco mas. donde podria comprar un transistor para poder sustituirlo o como podria reparar este pll.....
> 
> Si molesto me lo dicen y dejo el tema, pero estoy muy muy perdido.


 

@joseluc y no se te haga raro que el C1947 sea falso y por ello el Transmisor no trabaja bien, no molestas al contrario ayudas a que no estafen mas con esos clon que duran solo un par de meses.

Intenta cambiar el C1947 casi siempre son los que fallan por sobrecalentamiento aquí lo consigues por unos 18€, eso recuerda soldarlo con sus pines correctos, pero antes deberías pedirle a alguien que tenga algún conocimiento en electrónica para que te colabore y le de una repasada a las soldaduras, puede que alguna este haciendo falso contacto.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2SC1947-Ori...ransistor-C1947-ECG-488-NTE-488-/120943362711


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, tengo algun conocido que me puede hechar una mano a la hora de soldarlo y ver las soldaduras. el otro transistor que no tiene nombre, tambien deberia de cambiarlo? esta que quema el disipador. ¿Seria conveniente dejarla apagada?


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 16, 2014)

joseluc dijo:


> Ok, tengo algun conocido que me puede hechar una mano a la hora de soldarlo y ver las soldaduras. el otro transistor que no tiene nombre, tambien deberia de cambiarlo? esta que quema el disipador. ¿Seria conveniente dejarla apagada?


 
@joseluc si es mejor que alguien te ayude, aquí te podemos colaborar pero es muy difícil saber sin tener el Transmisor en nuestras manos para saber de donde se origina el problema, hasta no repararla no deberías transmitir porque el problema se puede agravar, el calentamiento es normal pero ya sobrecalentamiento excesivo, indica que la falla puede ser producida por este mismo Transistor posiblemente sea falso o trucho, también puede ser por el otro transistor, ambos o algún otro componente, lo mejor que debes hacer es contactarte con la persona que te va a ayudar, para así evaluar el daño y cambiar lo que este generando la deficiencia en el PLL


----------



## wilmerjavier (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola amigo saludes, amigo joseluc yo tengo un transisor de 5 vatios hace un año y hasta ahora me a funcionado muy bien igual al de la foto con su antena de 1/4 de onda igual a la foto.... es posible que los transistores sean falsos, cambialos, el amigo david guetta tiene mucha informacion, ya que el tuvo un problema igual y lo soluciono, en el foro busca este tema "problema con pre y driver de exitador (procedencia china)"..... espero te oriente mucho saludes....


----------



## joseluc (Jun 16, 2014)

estoy pensando comprar un seratel y ya me quito de problemas. porque lo veo muy complicado esto, ya que no tengo conocidos en RF si en electrónica pero no tienen medidores roe ni nada... para este tipo de circuitos.

no obstante investigare e informare de lo que suceda.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## elgriego (Jun 16, 2014)

Hola joseluc,No tenes algun Radioaficionado cerca,por lo general son gente agradable y ademas de poseer conocimientos en Rf,suelen tener un instrumental basico para trabajar con ese tipo de equipos,es decir en Vhf,Lamentablemente si no posees un minimo conocimiento en la materia ,se te va a hacer muy dificil la reparacion,no es el hecho de cambiar elementos por cambiarlos,primero ,hay que determinar cual es la falla,para proceder a su solucion.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 16, 2014)

Si tiene algún radioaficionado cerca, lo mejor es llevar el equipo donde él... a mi parecer no es bueno llegar y reemplazar el equipo por otro siendo que la falla es presumiblemente algo mínimo. Es cosa de probar los transistores con un multímetro y ver si alguno de ellos presenta daño.

Ahora, en internet venden transmisores FM de 7W bastante económicos y pienso pedir uno apenas tenga recursos jajajajajaj me resulta cómodo por su tamaño (ya he visto como son en la realidad) y aquí donde no tengo espacio son una maravilla. Aparte son muy livianos.

Les dejo además unas fotos en detalle de la placa que tuve que reparar. Nótese el condensador que está puesto en lugar del transistor 2SC3355. Al no tener el repuesto, hice unos puentes, omití componentes y reemplacé el driver original el que era un 2SC2851 por un 2SC2053. Éste precisa sólo 4mW de entrada para entregar 200mW de salida. En la banda FM, los transistores VHF tienden a dar un poco más ganancia, por lo que en el caso de un 2SC1971, 5W son fáciles de obtener con 200mW de entrada, siempre y cuando el circuito esté sintonizado de manera precisa en la frecuencia que trabajará.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 16, 2014)

! Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil ! , estimado Don DavidGuetta , pude mirar bien en las fotos por usteds posteadas que tu transistor 2SC1971 estas ayslado de lo dissipador con una manta de silicona , eso NO es nesesario porque lo metal dese transistor es conectado internamente a lo emissor asi dispensando  totalmente ese ayslamento.
Una dica , retire la manta de silicona , la bucha o pasante ayslante de lo tornillo y conecte mui bien lo dissipador de calor a la masa o tierra de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso y te garantizo mas potencia de salida !, eso es por que hay una mejora sensible en lo retorno a masa ( en realidad menor inductancia parasita) de lo emissor dese transistor final (2SC1971) a masa o tierra .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2014)

Gracias Daniel Lopes por la recomendación, en un principio busqué la forma de dejar bien conectado a masa el transistor gracias al mismo disipador, pero hace poco cambié la fuente de poder de mi computador, por lo que la abrí y me quedaron los disipadores para ''reciclarlos'' jajajajja 

Aproveché los aisladores y la lámina más bien para asegurar buen traspaso de calor al disipador, no tanto por la aislación eléctrica, ya que como es bien sabido, la parte trasera del C1971 está conectada al emisor. Puse además grasa siliconada para mejorar aún más la transferencia de calor.

Ese transmisor más bien lo tengo para pruebas (probar amplificadores y esas cosas), estoy haciendo campaña para vender un equipo portátil que no ocupo para mandar a pedir un transmisor como éste:







Volviendo al tema original, Joseluc, intente buscar algún radioaficionado en su zona lo antes posible, y con la ayuda de él contáctenos en este mismo hilo para así buscar la solución al problema que tuvo con su PLL... Yo, Daniel Lopes y muchos más aca en el foro tienen una enorme disposición para ayudar, ya que situaciones así son mucho más comunes de lo que parecen, y generalmente tienen soluciones bien simples. 

Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 17, 2014)

Buenas, saludos desde un pueblo de Jaén.

Yo conozco de vista el hombre que te vendió ese equipo, me explico, lo conozco de ver sus anuncios en la web que tu has referido. 750 € por ese emisor que da tan solo 4 W de salida es una animalada, yo diría que hasta una estafa. El PLL que te han dicho es el veronica, el encoder RDS es el micrordsencoder de Pira y el codificador estereo, otro kit prediseñado. Vamos, que te han clavado 750 € por juntarte unos kits en una caja, ponerle una fuente de alimentación y echarlo a andar. Pero lo peor es aprovecharse de esa forma de unos kits y esquemas de distribución libre.

Yo creo que son los transistores finales los que se te han ido, especialmente el último... si tiene algo de cobertura es por la RF que sale del paso previo... de todas formas, 4 W no es una potencia tan grande como para que la ROE pueda dañarlo... aunque quien sabe, en RF no hay nada exacto.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , a titulo de conocimento con 750$ Euros en las manos aca en brasil es possible conpra un transmissor de FM estereo con 25Wattios de potenzia de salida o KM ( nuevo) homologado por lo orgão de telecomunicaciones de lo  gobieno o un casero y funcionando mui bien de 250Wattios de salida.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2014)

Aca en Chile, un tipo vende equipos de 50W a $520.000 pesos chilenos (€685) y de 80W a $620000 pesos chilenos (€817).

Una verdadera estafa... sólo aprovechamiento hacia alguien que con entusiasmo quiere iniciarse en la RF. Equipos así como ese aquí en Chile no salen más de $200000 CLP (€260).

De haber investigado un poco más, Joseluc hubiese comprado a los chinitos uno de sus juguetes que según testimonios de muchas personas, funcionan impecable para radios comunitarias y experimentales. Aparte son baratísimos... el de 15W sobre todo.

Mucha suerte en todo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo conpre dos Kits Chinos en la Internet , uno de 5 Wattios con un 2SC1971 en la salida  y otro de 15 Wattios con uno RD15HFV1 ,  eses  dos Kits sumados  me custaran 78$ Obama Dólares y deven chegar aca en Brasil en aproximadamente 15 dias o mas . 
Premeramente voi hacer una ingeneria reversa (cópia), jajajajajajajajajaa despues con  mucho gusto subirei aca todos los datos obtenidos ( diagrama esquemactico , valores de todos conponentes y performance de funcionamento ).
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 17, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo conpre dos Kits Chinos en la Internet , uno de 5 Wattios con un 2SC1971 en la salida  y otro de 15 Wattios con uno RD15HFV1 ,  eses  dos Kits sumados  me custaran 78$ Obama Dólares y deven chegar aca en Brasil en aproximadamente 15 dias o mas .
> Premeramente voi hacer una ingeneria reversa (cópia), jajajajajajajajajaa despues con  mucho gusto subirei aca todos los datos obtenidos ( diagrama esquemactico , valores de todos conponentes y performance de funcionamento ).
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Yo he avanzado un poco en cuanto a la ingenieria inversa de mi transmisor, pero solo en la etapa amplifcadora jajaja en cuanto termine esa parte la subiré.


----------



## joseluc (Jun 18, 2014)

Andrxx tienes toda la razon de que es una estafa en toda regla, SIEMPRE HAY UN INCAUTO y esta vez he sido yo.

Pero que puedo hacer ya, resignarme y la próxima vez preguntar antes en foros y mas.

Estoy comprobando los transistores finales como habeis comentado y el ultimo si esta ido, el porque no lo se, ¿ROE? pues no lo se normalmente pensandolo bien las emisoras comunitarias tienen la antena a no mas de 10m de altura de el transmisor, y si no les pasa a todos dudo que sea ROE pero quien sabe como dicen.

Ahora bien, Alguien podria detallarme las herramientas que necesitaria para poder comunicarle al electronico con el que he contactado para poder montar un emisor y así poder aprovechar tambien el RDS pira y el Stereo encoder.

o si cerca de Córdoba hay alguien por aqui dedicado a este tema no me importaria desplazarme para que me diera unos consejillos.

Este mundillo me gusta mucho y no me molestaria nada desplazarme.

Aparte de todo esto daros las gracias a todos los que se han interesado por este tema. Y cuidado con los anuncios de Joaquín Salgado de ALCALA DE GUADAIRA (Sevilla)

Te vende la moto de que trabaja para la cadena ser y que sabe mucho. Yo en cuanto los compre vi raro que las placas tenían borrado el nombre, pero en fin, lo dicho muchas GRACIAS y si me pudieseis ayudar ya solo en eso o si sabeis de algun manual paso a paso lo agradezco he invito a unas cañas jaja.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 18, 2014)

El último transistor se ha ido seguramente por la famosa ROE. 

¿Qué es la ROE? Relación de Ondas Estacionarias; una relación entre la potencia que efectivamente se irradia en la antena y la potencia que se devuelve al equipo. Mientras esa relación sea mayor (más potencia que se devuelve al equipo) se corre el riesgo de dañar la etapa final del transmisor. El transistor que forma parte de ésta etapa toma muchísimo calor, se generan tensiones y condiciones anómalas que el transistor no soporta y simplemente, se quema.

Todo lo anterior ocurre debido a que la antena necesita ser ajustada correctamente antes de comenzar a transmitir. Las antenas tienen MEDIDAS que dependen de la longitud de onda , y sistemas que adaptan impedancias entre el equipo transmisor, el cable y la antena. Dicha antena puede ser ajustada de dos maneras: Utilizando un Wattímetro (en modo ROE o SWR), o empleando un analizador de antenas. La primera opción es la más accesible para todo el público.

Si definitivamente la etapa final voló por los factores que describí, la solución será sustituir el transistor por uno nuevo, para que el equipo entregue nuevamente toda su potencia. Ya aprendida la lección del ajuste de antenas, será necesaria ajustarla ANTES de subirla al mástil, para que la etapa final no vuelva a fallar. De seguro el alcance va a mejorar el doble o quizás más! Si la antena está ajustada en su punto exacto, el rendimiento de todo el conjunto será el mejor.

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 18, 2014)

Cuando hayas reemplazado los transistores de salida, para que no se te vuelva a quemar, como ya te han dicho, debes adaptar la antena, de lo contrario de seguro corres el riesgo de quemar nuevamente la etapa de salida. Sabiendo la frecuencia a la que trasmites debes calcular tu longitud de onda (formula) Lambda = C/f ; donde C = 300.000.000 m/seg y f es tu frecuencia de transmisión de portadora en hertz. Luego si no mal recuerdo, la longitud que debe utilizar en tu cable coaxil debe ser media longitud de onda ( Lambda/2). Eso simpre y cuando la impedancia de la antena sea la misma que la del coaxil y la de la etapa de salida para que haya una adaptación total y el ROE sea 1 o cercano a ese valor. Igual lo de la longitud del cable coaxil me gustaria que los que estan un poco más en tema opinaran respecto a eso, saludos.
Aqui algo para que lea joseluc sobre ROE http://www.cb27.com/primerospasos/medida-y-control-roehttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/joseluc/


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 19, 2014)

joseluc dijo:


> Andrxx tienes toda la razon de que es una estafa en toda regla, SIEMPRE HAY UN INCAUTO y esta vez he sido yo.
> 
> Pero que puedo hacer ya, resignarme y la próxima vez preguntar antes en foros y mas.
> 
> ...



Ya que te has gastado los 750 €, al menos, intenta que te reparen el emisor... al menos... no creo que cueste mucho encontrar el transistor y que algún coelag tuyo que sepa de electrónica te lo pueda cambiar y volverte a mandar al aire.

De todas maneras, tanta ROE para 4 W me parece muy extraño...  ¿no puede ser que ese transistor tenga disipación insuficiente? vete tu a saber.


----------



## joseluc (Jun 19, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> El último transistor se ha ido seguramente por la famosa ROE.
> 
> ¿Qué es la ROE? Relación de Ondas Estacionarias; una relación entre la potencia que efectivamente se irradia en la antena y la potencia que se devuelve al equipo. Mientras esa relación sea mayor (más potencia que se devuelve al equipo) se corre el riesgo de dañar la etapa final del transmisor. El transistor que forma parte de ésta etapa toma muchísimo calor, se generan tensiones y condiciones anómalas que el transistor no soporta y simplemente, se quema.
> 
> ...



Ok, me queda claro, cuando lo repare lo primero que are será medir la ROE. Pero donde puedo comprar este instrumento y que marca o con que caracteristicas deberia de comprarlo.

Perdonarme pero estoy muy crudo. y a la vez muy agradecido por todos vuestros consejos.



Y por cierto tengo esta antena GPA 66-108 de 50ohm segun pone en las instrucciones.

La tengo ajustada supuestamente a la frecuencia 101.1, y cogi la respectiva medida de ese grafico que viene y le puse esa medida a las varillas. El mastil que le puse es de hierro, y al colocar el cable coaxial creo que lo raspe un poco con las rebabas del tubo, no se si podra tener mucha importancia, porque quien sabe, quizás hace masa con el tubo de hierro y no trabaja como debe.

Que os parece esta antena, y si este grafico es fiable. Por otra parte este mismo tio me dijo que podia meterle 500w de potencia en un futuro, cosa de la que ya no me fio.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 19, 2014)

Bueno... buscate un medidor de estacionarias en alguna tienda de radioaficion/electrónica... pide un medidor de estacionarias para la banda de 2 mts (osease, 144 Mhz) que te vendrá bien para FM... lo ideal es tener la mínima reflejada... pero siempre tendrás algo...

Si viviera cerca, podría cambiarte el transistor, si lo consiguiéramos comprar...

Sobre el cable coaxial ¿que cable estás usando? Dudo mucho que por un rasponazo pueda deteriorarse el cable, si es que son tan sólo 4 W. Yo mediría la tensión de salida de la fuente, a ver si estás alimentando con más tensión de la cuenta el PLL veronica...

Sobre la antena, creo que podría aguantar sus 500 W aunque yo no usaría esa antena para esas potencias. Para 4 W va bien. Yo creo que más que por estacionarias puede haber sido por sobrecalentamiento (el transistor no tiene un disipador adecuado) o similar.


----------



## joseluc (Jun 19, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Bueno... buscate un medidor de estacionarias en alguna tienda de radioaficion/electrónica... pide un medidor de estacionarias para la banda de 2 mts (osease, 144 Mhz) que te vendrá bien para FM... lo ideal es tener la mínima reflejada... pero siempre tendrás algo...
> 
> Si viviera cerca, podría cambiarte el transistor, si lo consiguiéramos comprar...
> 
> ...



Ok Andrxx lo buscaré. jaén me pilla relativamente cerca y si tienes algunos conocimientos de esto pues no me importaría desplazarme un día concreto.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 19, 2014)

Por cierto, he mirado las equivalencias del 2SC1947 y los equivalentes son: BFS22, BFW46, MRF237, 2N3924. El primero creo que por 3 € es fácil encontrarlo en España.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 19, 2014)

El SD1127 también es un buen reemplazo, al menos mi PLL utilizaba éste transistor. Una cosa que recalco muy bien es la temperatura de trabajo del transistor, ya que en mi caso fácilmente rondaba los 100º con el disipador que traía (y funcionando con una antena correctamente sintonizada y alimentado con 13.8V, tirando 5W efectivos). Si le tiraba agua encima, la lograba hervir instantáneamente jajajajajja


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2014)

Andrxx dijo:


> Por cierto, he mirado las equivalencias del 2SC1947 y los equivalentes son: BFS22, BFW46, MRF237, 2N3924. El primero creo que por 3 € es fácil encontrarlo en España.


Lo transistor 2SC1971 tanbien puede sener enpleado bastando para eso observar los terminales que no son directamente reenplasado por ese tener otro encapsulamento (TO220).
Es possible tanbien enplear los transistores :BFQ43,  MRF227 , 2SC3101 , MS1649 , MRF630.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2014)

Quizás el 2SC1971 sea lo ideal, salvo que el encapsulado es distinto, pero por disipación de potencia éste andará más holgado que los demás reemplazos. El transmisor que tengo lo emplea y créanme, saca los mismos 5W que obtenía con el otro transmisor con menos irradiación de calor desde la etapa final. Probablemente sea muchísimo más facil de obtener que otros transistores (los puedes sacar desde antiguos portátiles VHF, si vas a algún servicio técnico de equipos puedes pedir algún portátil para desarme y te saldra gratis jajajajaja)


----------



## joseluc (Jun 20, 2014)

Tengo buenas o malas noticias, según me digais jaja.

He desoldado el transistor, y al comprobarlo con el tester no detecta ningún tipo de masa ni de corriente. Es normal o es que necesito algun tester especifico para comprobar el transistor.

La placa donde el transistor estaba soldado estaba un poco amarilla de la temperatura, puede ser que se aya quemado por este motivo, en caso de que lo este.

subo foto del transistor quemado, y si alguien sabe decirme si lo de la medicion del tester es correcta o no lo agradeceria.

Tambien me gustaria saber si se le puede incorporar algun transistor compatible pero que arroje mas W, eso sí cambiando la fuente de alimentacion

olvide las imagenes perdonen


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2014)

Hola caro joseluc , ustedes nesecita ayustar tu tester para medir "diodos" , hay un diodo entre "Base" y Colector " y otro diodo entre "Base y Emissor" , alguns transistores de RF apresentan un diodo entre "Emissor y Colector" eso es normal pero en un só sentido. Tu tester deve mostrar algo en torno de 500 a 700 mV. , pero 0,00V o "infinito" (abierto) significa una junción dañada y lo transistor no sirve mas.
Att.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte ! 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 20, 2014)

joseluc dijo:


> Tengo buenas o malas noticias, según me digais jaja.
> 
> He desoldado el transistor, y al comprobarlo con el tester no detecta ningún tipo de masa ni de corriente. Es normal o es que necesito algun tester especifico para comprobar el transistor.
> 
> ...



Mi transmisor también tenía marcada la parte donde iba el transistor final, de tanto calor que irradiaba. Era algo realmente inevitable... aún así nunca me fallo, a pesar que tenía dos terminales medios sueltos donde previamente pasaron a llevar el disipador de calor


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 21, 2014)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Yo he avanzado un poco en cuanto a la ingenieria inversa de mi transmisor, pero solo en la etapa amplifcadora jajaja en cuanto termine esa parte la subiré.




Haré un poco de offtopic, pues acabo de encontrar el manual completo del transmisor chino que reparé! ya no será necesaria la deducción del diagrama, comparto el ZIP con todos ustedes. En especial a Daniel Lopes, quien esperaba el esquemático para su respectivo análisis.

Saludos!

(PD: Si sólo consideramos las etapas amplificadoras, es posible construir un amplificador completo para transmisores FM de automóvil. Es cosa de reemplazar el CI KT0803 por el modulador)


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 22, 2014)

DavidGuetta, ¿ese es el diagrama del los famoso "transmisores chinos"?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Jun 22, 2014)

No, ese es el diagrama del kit de 7W con el C1971, más atrás subí algunas fotos de él.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola a todos , ojala chegue logo en mis manos los Kits Chinos para yo puder subir aca lo diagrama esquemactico  del modelo de 15Watts con lo transistor RD15HVF1 en lo paso final .
!Muchas gracias Don DavidGuetta por tu valioso aporte ! , afortunadamente lo diagrama esquemactico es universal , jajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## piojo (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola amigos quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera facilitar el pcb del " limiter  NRG PRO 3 " consegui el pdf  aquí http://www.gareth.net.nz/nrgdocs con los datos el circuito electrico y una foto del pcb en la web pero me sirve para pasarlo a una placa . gracias de antemano . saludos !!!


----------



## tiago (Oct 30, 2014)

Si tienes una foto debes redibujarlo tu mismo para hacer un fotolito.
Es un poco de trabajo, pero al final se consigue.

Saludos.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Oct 31, 2014)

Me he comprado ese bicho que se ve en las fotografías, es un Transmisor Digital de los chinos por unos 900 dolares americanos, mas o menos el mismo precio del transmisor en cuestión en este hilo, ademas del transmisor me compre la antena por 119 dolares que ya vino con 15 metros de cable coaxial, lo tengo hace unos 9 meses y funcionando las 24 hs no ha tenido problemas si alguien desea saber de donde lo compre luego me preguntan y les paso la pagina, pues por políticas del foro no puedo poner paginas comerciales en los comentarios creo, les paso todas las características del transmisor, con anterioridad tenia uno de 70W. que yo mismo lo ensamble pero por cuestiones del ente regulador en el país donde vivo con mi transmisor de 70W. no obtendría la licencia para transmitir legal y opte por comprar el de la imagen.

Características:

-Frecuencia Rango: 87,5 a 108 MHz, 10 KHz / Paso 
-Modulation: FM, ± 75 KHz desviación pico 
estabilidad -Frecuencia: <± 100 Hz 
Potencia de salida -RF: 0 a 150 W ± 0.5 dB 
-Max potencia reflejada: 5 W 
- la supresión de armónicos: <-65 dBC 
-RF impedancia de salida: 50 Ω 
Conector de salida -RF: N escriba Participante femenina 
nivel de entrada -Audio / MPX: -10 a 13 dBm @ ± 75 KHz desviación 
impedancia de entrada -Audio / MPX: 10 kW / 600 Ω, equilibrado / desequilibrado 
conector -Audio entrada: XLR hembra 
-AUX nivel de entrada / MPX: -10 a 13 dBm @ ± 75 KHz desviación 
-AUX impedancia de entrada del canal: 10 kW 
conector -MPX y AUX de entrada: BNC hembra 
-Pre-énfasis: 0/50/75 US 
-S / N relación Mono:> 73 dB (de 20 a 20 KHz) 
-S / N relación Stereo:> 68 dB (20 a 15 kHz) 
-Distortion: <0,05% THD @ ± dev 75 KHz. 
<0.2% THD @ ± 150 KHz prog. (Limitador de umbral> 150 KHz) 
-Estéreo diafonía:> 60 dB (100-5 KHz) 
> 50 dB (de 20 a 15 kHz) int. MPX codificador 
> 60 dB con ext. MPX codificador 
respuesta de frecuencia del canal -Audio: 20 a 15 kHz ± 0,15 dB 
-MPX respuesta de frecuencia de entrada: 10 a 100 KHz ± 0,15 dB 
-AUX respuesta de frecuencia de entrada: 10 a 100 KHz ± 0,15 dB 
-Mains requisitos de alimentación: 90 ~ 264VAC ; 127 ~ 370VDC, entrada universal gama completa 
, que se guiarán rango de temperatura: -10 a 45 ℃ 
-Peso: 10 Kg

Características generales:
- sonido profesional estéreo con una excelente separación 
- Standard rack de 19 "2U, diseño limpio y la fabricación de alta calidad 
- Baja distorsión y buena relación Señal / Ruido 
- Construcción modular, juntas internas se pueden sustituir uno por uno 
- Función de sistema de la CPU para el control y la vigilancia 
- protección SWR - Protección TEMP


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 31, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> Me he comprado ese bicho que se ve en las fotografías, es un Transmisor Digital de los chinos por unos 900 dolares americanos, mas o menos el mismo precio del transmisor en cuestión en este hilo, ademas del transmisor me compre la antena por 119 dolares que ya vino con 15 metros de cable coaxial, lo tengo hace unos 9 meses y funcionando las 24 hs no ha tenido problemas si alguien desea saber de donde lo compre luego me preguntan y les paso la pagina, pues por políticas del foro no puedo poner paginas comerciales en los comentarios creo, les paso todas las características del transmisor, con anterioridad tenia uno de 70W. que yo mismo lo ensamble pero por cuestiones del ente regulador en el país donde vivo con mi transmisor de 70W. no obtendría la licencia para transmitir legal y opte por comprar el de la imagen.
> 
> Características:
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , yo entiendo que invertir  1000 Obama Dolares  en "algo" que en muchos paises NO es una actividad regulamentada (legalmente hablando), desafortunadamente no es una buena idea . pero como hay un dicto: "Mas vale un gusto que diñero en las manos"......
Se que estoi aclarando aca porque en las horas vagas (libres) costumo hacer mantenimiento en radios livres (quasi todas NO regulamentadas) donde mis clientes generalmente no tienen un equipo transmissor reserva para eventualidades quando daña lo equipo titular, nin tanpoco tienem "plata"(diñero) ya reservada para pagar los custos relativos a lo mantenimiento ,quieren un mantenimiento lo mas ligero y rapido que possible porque aclaran que  NO pueden estar fuera de operación por mucho tienpo y lo pior eventualmente perden todos su equipos apriendidos por la polizia por no tener autorización de lo gobierno para puder operar.
! Abrazos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 5, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo entiendo que invertir  1000 Obama Dolares  en "algo" que en muchos paises NO es una actividad regulamentada (legalmente hablando), desafortunadamente no es una buena idea . pero como hay un dicto: "Mas vale un gusto que diñero en las manos"......
> Se que estoi aclarando aca porque en las horas vagas (libres) costumo hacer mantenimiento en radios livres (quasi todas NO regulamentadas) donde mis clientes generalmente no tienen un equipo transmissor reserva para eventualidades quando daña lo equipo titular, nin tanpoco tienem "plata"(diñero) ya reservada para pagar los custos relativos a lo mantenimiento ,quieren un mantenimiento lo mas ligero y rapido que possible porque aclaran que  NO pueden estar fuera de operación por mucho tienpo y lo pior eventualmente perden todos su equipos apriendidos por la polizia por no tener autorización de lo gobierno para puder operar.
> ! Abrazos !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



pues si amigo Daniel! tu lo has dicho, no hay como algo creado por uno mismo! pero en mi caso para obtener la licencia no me quedo de otra que realizar esa compra, pero pienso mas adelante realizar amplificaciones de este bicho, o cambiar su etapa de salida por otro mas potente, pues con la licencia en mano es mas facil solicitar una ampliacion de la potencia,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2014)

LeonKennedy dijo:


> pues si amigo Daniel! tu lo has dicho, no hay como algo creado por uno mismo! pero en mi caso para obtener la licencia no me quedo de otra que realizar esa compra, pero pienso mas adelante realizar amplificaciones de este bicho, o cambiar su etapa de salida por otro mas potente, pues con la licencia en mano es mas facil solicitar una ampliacion de la potencia,


Seguramente teras que submeter su equipo apos las modificiones de aumento de potenzia a testes de homologación en un taller credenciado , homologado y autorizado por lo orgão gorbienamental responsable por las comunicaciones de tu pais , senon seguramente teras problemas con la fiscalización tecnica de las comunicaciones.
Haora quando si trata de  un pirata de que vale un equipo prolijo , homologado , carissimo que sin dudas es levado enbuera por la polizia ................( y peor sin volver a su dono  no mas.)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Nov 5, 2014)

asi mismo es! pues cuando transmitia con mi 70W era pirata! jajaja, lo que quice hacer era comparar el costo de mi transmisor con el transmisor que compraron no recuerdo quien! que al amigo lo vendieron un pequeño transmisor y con ese mismo dinero pudo haberse comprado algo como lo que mostre!


----------

